# Bière sur mon ibook... Aidez-moi



## passyonee (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai encore un problème !! Mais celui-ci est le pire de tous.

J'ai encore fait la fête hier. Il avait de la bière sur mon bureau. Ce fut tellement vite, une bière a été renversé sur la surface de mon ibook. Pas au complet, mais juste un peu....

Ce dernier ne répond plus depuis hier.  Je l'ai fait sécher devant un vensilateur.

Ce matin l'écran s'est ouvert et s'est fermé. Je n'ai pas d'autre signe de vie. 

Je suis stressée... Il n'est plus sous garantie. Je dois abolument travailler.

Dites moi comment m'y prendre.. ce que je dois faire, pas faire. Passer de l'eau dessus ????? ( Je ne l'ai pas fait )

Sinon à quoi sert le bouton sur la baterie en arrière de mon ibook. Et a-t-il une signification au lumière qui s'allume ?

Je vous en supplie, aidez moi


----------



## y&b (29 Octobre 2005)

Rajoute du picon dessus   
Non plus serieusement, je crois que tu as un vrai problème et qu'il va te faloir malheureusement passer par la case réparation chez un revendeur !
Si tu le sens, tu peut éventuelement ouvrir la bête et essayer de séché l'interieur, mais j'y crois pas trop.
Quand au diodes que tu vois lorsque tu apuies sur le bouton c'est un indicateur qui te donne l'état de charge de ta baterie et qui fonctionne même si ton Ibook est éteind.
PAR CONTRE NE PASSE PAS LA BÊTE À L'EAU CAR LE RÉSULTAT SERA ENCORE PIRE.
Bon courage et passe par un spécialiste, je crois que c'est ce que tu as de mieux à faire.
Sache que je compatis et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Freelancer (29 Octobre 2005)

Mikimya a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai encore un probl&#232;me !! Mais celui-ci est le pire de tous.
> 
> ...



malheuresement, je peux uniquement te dire que le petit bouton sur ta batterie et les petites diodes qui lui sont associ&#233;es servent &#224; v&#233;rifier la charge de la batterie 

Quand &#224; la bi&#232;re sur l'ibook....


----------



## Mille Sabords (29 Octobre 2005)

salut,

courage,
moi je te conseillerai d'enlever la batterie et de le démonter calmement afin de vérifier un peu l'étendue des dégats
je te conseille le site suivant : www.sterpin.net

peut être qu'un petit nettoyage de certaines pièces à l'alcohol le fera repartir,
si par contre il y a eu un court circuit sur la carte mère... une nouvelle te coutera cher

courage


----------



## Mille Sabords (29 Octobre 2005)

laisse vraiment bien sécher par contre,
enlève la batterie et le secteur et attends encore un peu


----------



## passyonee (29 Octobre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> laisse vraiment bien sécher par contre,
> enlève la batterie et le secteur et attends encore un peu




qu'est-ce que le secteur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

tout d'abord essaye de booter dessus avec le port firewire (regarde le manuel de ton ibook) a partir d'un autre mac, pour faire une sauvegarde de ton disque dur...

ensuite... c'est toi ou pas qui a renversé la biere dessus... si c'est pas toi, fait marcher l'assurance civil du mec qu'a remversé la biere... si c'est toi... ben... tu te debrouilles (tu vois ce que je veux dire).

l'a biere est tombé ou exactement ?!? dans le clavier... 
si c'est le cas... enleve la batterie... demonte ton clavier, et rince le a l'eau deminarilisé... si t'as plus rien a perdre, tu peux egalement tenter de demonter l'ordi et rincer (tjrs a l'eau deminiralisé) les elements touchés ...

surtout laisse bien sécher (plusieurs jours), prend pas le risque d'avoir un court circuit...

fais une p'tite recherche sur le forum... y a plusieurs cas d'ibook ou de la biere ou du coca ont été renversé dessus


----------



## denousse (29 Octobre 2005)

toutes-mes-condoléances.........


----------



## MacFly3 (29 Octobre 2005)

ça fait un peu peur tout ça! ça existe pas des accessoires, des trucs pour protéger le clavier?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

MacFly3 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu peur tout ça! ça existe pas des accessoires, des trucs pour protéger le clavier?




si, ca s'appelle le "islip"

(veridique)


----------



## passyonee (29 Octobre 2005)

C'Est normal que mon ibook fasse du bruit ? On dirais le bruit d'un sechoir , c'est quand meme fort. LE vend sors pas en arrière


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

Mikimya a dit:
			
		

> C'Est normal que mon ibook fasse du bruit ? On dirais le bruit d'un sechoir , c'est quand meme fort. LE vend sors pas en arrière



moi po comprendre`


t'as allumé ton ibook ?  
il est branché au secteur ?


----------



## passyonee (29 Octobre 2005)

Mon ibook est fermé en ce moment et ça le fait plus. Il était ouvert tantôt. C'Est le ventilateur je crois


----------



## passyonee (29 Octobre 2005)

J'essaie d'être sous le mode target. Sans succès. J'essaie également d'Aller en réseau via ethernet.. sans succès aussi.

PAr contre, en le faisant secher, lorsque j'appuie sur power de mon ibook , l'écran fait un petit flash lorsque je l'alume.. ce qui ne se faisais pas avant. JE me dit qu'en conitnuant de secher...

sinon, il me semble que mon ventilateur de faisais pas autant de bruit...!!

au fait, 
ça fais quoi si je redemare le powermac en réseau ... pensez-vous que je serais capable daller sur mon ibook de cette facon ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

Mikimya a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie d'être sous le mode target. Sans succès. J'essaie également d'Aller en réseau via ethernet.. sans succès aussi.
> 
> PAr contre, en le faisant secher, lorsque j'appuie sur power de mon ibook , l'écran fait un petit flash lorsque je l'alume.. ce qui ne se faisais pas avant. JE me dit qu'en conitnuant de secher...
> 
> ...



mais relis mon message... 

tu peux avoir acces de ton PM a ton ibook en utilisant un cable firewire, pour faire une sauvegarde de tes données

et n'allume surtout pas ton ibook, laisse le secher... tout ce que tu risques c'est de le tuer, si ce n'est deja fait...


----------



## passyonee (30 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mais relis mon message...
> 
> tu peux avoir acces de ton PM a ton ibook en utilisant un cable firewire, pour faire une sauvegarde de tes données
> 
> et n'allume surtout pas ton ibook, laisse le secher... tout ce que tu risques c'est de le tuer, si ce n'est deja fait...




 Je m'excuse j'Avais mal lu, alors là j'ai branché le cable firewire. Le ibook est fermer. MAintenant comment puis-je avoir accès à mon ibook sur mon powermac, sans le mode target ( Je pensais que seul ce mode nous permettais avoir accès à mon ibool sur powermac )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Mikimya a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse j'Avais mal lu, alors là j'ai branché le cable firewire. Le ibook est fermer. MAintenant comment puis-je avoir accès à mon ibook sur mon powermac, sans le mode target ( Je pensais que seul ce mode nous permettais avoir accès à mon ibool sur powermac )



tu gardes ton ibook eteint

tu connecte l'ibook et le pm sur le port firewire

tu demarres ton ibook en maintenant la touche t enfoncez (et tu croises les doigts)

tu doigt avoir l'icone du dd de ton ibook qui s'affiche sur l'ecran du pm, tu sauvegardes tes données...

puis t'eteins l'ibook...

(mais ou est tombé la biere ?
fais gaffe qd meme, surtout si c'est pas sec...  )


----------



## apenspel (30 Octobre 2005)

La bi&#232;re, c'est plein de sucre, &#231;a colle et &#231;a met plus longtemps &#224; s&#233;cher, il faudrait &#233;ponger l'int&#233;rieur. Le ventilo peut faire plus de bruit, justement &#224; cause du fait que &#231;a colle. Et d'ailleurs, tant que &#231;a colle, ce n'est pas sec. L'&#233;tat collo&#239;de, c'est entre liquide et solide, donc, on peut dire humide. Or quand c'est humide, c'est conducteur d'&#233;lectricit&#233;.


----------



## polopo43 (30 Octobre 2005)

Salut !
Allume-le le moins possible ! Enl&#232;ve la batterie et la prise secteur !!
Il y'a certainement du liquide entre les fines couches (plastiques avec contacts) du clavier. Soit tu attends plusieurs jours pour que cela s&#232;che. Soit tu d&#233;montes et nettoie le tout avec de l'alcool &#224; br&#251;ler.
J'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; d&#233;j&#224; 2 claviers d'ordinateurs avec cette mani&#232;re (des stations, mais cela doit &#234;tre joliment pareil): il faut d&#233;monter touches apr&#232;s touches le clavier puis couche apr&#232;s couches (il y'a plusieurs couches dans un clavier)... Bien nettoyer les contacts mais aussi les feuilles en plastiques sur lesquels il y'a les contacts.

Attention, fais-toi un dessin ou pose les touches/couches de fa&#231;on logique afin de t'y retrouver plus facilement une fois que tu devras tout remonter...le tout prend environ 2 heures de temps.

Bon courage.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Harry Potter et la Brosse à Schnaps


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter et la Brosse à Schnaps



  
impressionnant 

Perso étant passé par le cocktail iBook + Coca je te conseille de faire fonctionner la RC d'un ami


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

C'était pour redonner espoir à certain.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (11 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était pour redonner espoir à certain.


Comme dit sur cuk.ch, la plupart des machines inondées repartent, mais, après qu'on ait retirée toute alimentation -> batterie et prise secteur et que l'on ait tout nettoyé/sèché.

Tous les essais, avant ces opérations, risquent d'aggraver le cas en faisant rôtir des composants, jusque là, épargnés...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

merci super héro de la bricole :love:

au fait la vodka, c'est dangereux ?


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci super héro de la bricole :love:
> 
> au fait la vodka, c'est dangereux ?



Tout dépend la qualité, si c'est de mauvaise qualité, ça nettoie les composants, comme dit précédement, par contre, si la qualité est au rendez-vous, c'est du gachis


----------

